# Help!!! Red rashes on Zebra Danio



## PEA PUFFER (Aug 26, 2019)

two of my zebra danios have red rashes on their bodies, and another one is not eating. one i suspects have tubercolosis but cant be sure, what do i do and what is the rashes?

Help will be appreciated.


----------

